# DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (MK4)



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

lets get right to it...
TOOLS needed for DIY
phillips, flathead, box cutter, scissors, 3M super 77, Hotglue Gun, can of Dust OFF and a library card. 
remove interior door from car- taking the box cutter, cut melted plastic beads off carefully leaving enough slack to be glued later. 

















measure a rectangle of fabric around the door card leaving about 2 inches of slack on each side.








taking the scissors, cut some parallel squares to coincide with original holes.








taking the hot glue gun, glue the flaps down to the door card like so...
















now turn it over and test fit the fabric to get a general feel for how it will lay out. 


























now that you know the peice of fabric will work. take the door card outside and apply super 77 on both the door card and the fabric in a criss cross fashion, start from left to right and then go up and down.







once you have sprayed the glue, let it air dry for about 45 seconds to a minute so the adhesive can become sticky and not wet. 
TAKE THE FABRIC AND TUG IT SNUGGLY OVER HALF OF THE DOORCARD ONLY








with your library card or any kind of hard plastic about 2-3 inches wide press the fabric down firmly but not too much as it may push the fabric into a crease. if that happens then genlty lift the fabric and retry. if done correctly it should look like this after you finish from top to bottom. 








with the box cutter, cut out the holes for the handles and also the lines for the fitment. 

















once you have that done you can now put the door card back on the panel... with the hot glue gun, tack the door card back on and with the dust OFF turned upside down blast the hot glue with Co2 acouple times to ensure a hard, firm finish. 
















door car should look like this. 

















now put your door cap back in the car and your DONE


































Happy golf



















_Modified by stv1der at 9:27 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (stv1der)*

very cool








im hoping to do this in my jetta while im putting in a new stereo. kill two birds with one stone.
im thinking purple plaid would look pretty sweet just gotta go out and get the fabric somewhere.
where did you find yours?


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (swishersweets59)*

Joann's Fabric- i wish i had a better fabric store around here... this was literally the BEST fabric they had IMHO and it was on sale... haha


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (stv1der)*

haha yeah that's what i was thinking of doing today maybe they have some better stuff around here ill have to ask around


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (swishersweets59)*

one suggestion... read this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=960833
and then this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...40083
and then mine and your GOLDEN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (stv1der)*

thank you very much ive flagged both so i can just pop them up on my computer in my car when i start doing the installation, ill have to post some pics when i finally finish it all up


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (swishersweets59)*

yes please... i think this is easy enough for ANYONE to do... we should all have great interiors with our own flavor... I think alot of people will fail- 
I hope yours turns out okay. cant wait for pix... break out the dslr... I used my nikon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (stv1der)*

alright so i just drilled out the factory speakers yesterday and im getting to guys over at rockford fosgate to fabricate me some nice mounts. i love that my dad works there they are always working on cool project cars. the mounts should be done tomorrow so everything should go in this weekend


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY-Laying Fabric Over Doorcards (swishersweets59)*

sweet... take you time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif post pix when finished...


----------



## itsfreakinmarc (Apr 2, 2004)

great...now do mine...


----------



## aliciamuzzleman (Jul 17, 2010)

You should definitely renew the pics lol. so I can attempt this


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

any way i can see the pix to this forum im looking to doing my interior.. thanks


----------

